# AEP Question



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

Im planning a trip to AEP later this year with a few friends and was wondering, is the bank fishing good, or do I definitely need to bring the kayak? I've heard arguments go both ways, but wanted to check in with someone local to get insight. 

Thanks!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It's sort of a trade off. I'm no AEP pro, but I'd much rather have my kayak there. No boat means you're more mobile and can hike to a distant pond easier, but it also sticks you to the bank. Fishing some of the ponds/lakes that are right by the roads from my kayak has been really productive and I have seen some big bass in them. Someone from the bank would have a really hard time fishing the larger ones, in my opinion.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;d say it&#8217;s a no brainer, take the kayak. You can fish a lot of the ponds from the bank, but you&#8217;ll be fighting hills, branches, briars, and wet feet all day long. Some of the ponds simply aren&#8217;t fishable without a boat or tube.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Id say its a no brainer, take the kayak. You can fish a lot of the ponds from the bank, but youll be fighting hills, branches, briars, and wet feet all day long. Some of the ponds simply arent fishable without a boat or tube.


I'll second that.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Also, if you find a cluster of ponds or more than one in at least close proximity, you can portage from pond to pond with a canoe/kayak. I have found some with a very short drag from pond to pond.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm heading there in the morning to stay at a buddies cabin. I'll be taking the yak. I think you would be kicking yourself if u didn't bring it. As said before lots of ponds to portage to and from. Alot easier than walking to the ponds off beaten path.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't have a kayak, but I do have a float tube and one of those two seat bass boats. My advice--any time you can be on the water, thats the place to be. Also, dont know your stance on ticks, but there arent many of them on the lake if you know what I mean.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Definitely bring a kayak or tube if you want to have the great fishing success a.e.p. has to offer and if your totally against bringing it at least put on some chest waders to get far enough off the bank to cast with out getting hung up on weeds or trees.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I also recommend a float tube or kayak. I strongly discourage wading at AEP. I believe wading would be in violation of the permit that you sign, there is some very soft mud that you can get stuck in, and the bottom can drop very quickly. A few years ago I watched my cousin take a step about a foot off the bank on accident and immediately sink up to his chest in mud! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Pastor Chris hit it on head. The ticks can be downright awful. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll definitely be bringing the yak with me or picking up a cheap floating tube!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree with Fishingflyer. The last thing I would do is step into an unknown pond with waders on. I have gotten out of my tube right next to shore to use the bathroom where the water looked only a few inches deep and because of the clarity, it was really a couple of feet and the rock were extremely loose. If I hadnt had my tube to steady myself I would have definitely gotten soaked or worse. Wading would be a no no in my book. One positive, if you havent been there before. I would get a map, check google earth and go do some early season scouting before the bugs and leaves come out. Some of the ponds can be really difficult to find with the leaves on and the abundance of "hogsbacks" and hollers and such. My buddy and I made 4 tries to find a relatively large pond one spring before we found it. Theres nothing like scouting.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Some of the GPS coords are off and i can vouch for that. I marked some lakes off of Acme mapper and i gave up and still had 400yds. to go to my so-called destination, i left. I found the lakes by accident on my way out. I have to say you can get in some bad spots and the ticks are all over. Last year i pulled about 20 off in one outing. Caution for sure, do not wade in those ponds. You may sink in over your head and become a "tree stump".


----------



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

what kinda fish are in them ponds and is it safe to eat them. Ive never fished there but goin the end of april with some of my buddies i want to catch some crappie thats all i care about. Is there any big snappers cus thats another thing im gonna do turtle line gotta love that soup. somone let me kw bout crappie at them ponds cus if theres any there ill have no problem killing them just dont want to waste a trip


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Check out the article in the Columbus dispatch today.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I have been taking trips down to a.e.p with some serious gill anglers for several years now and probably have never caught more than a dozen crappies out of all of our outings, but we weren't targeting them. It has just been my expierence from other lakes that I catch quit a few more crappies while bluegill fishing than I have at a.e.p. again we were not targeting them we just fish the ponds where we know where good gill populations are. As many ponds as there are I'm sure some that hold a good crappie population.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get a decent map of the Area, or is my best bet google maps?


----------



## Riparian Rambler (Jan 29, 2013)

Does not have much in the way of detail, may help get you around a bit.

http://www.aep.com/environment/conservation/recland/maps.aspx

Better choice go to: http://store.usgs.gov and download the Cumberland, OH and surrounding quads. The new ones (2011) have contours along with aerial photo overlay. You can turn off the the contours and aerial and the ponds jump out! the grid overlay can help determine coordinates to plug into GPS.


----------



## jdawson2012 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've only been there once last June and from just that one time I would never go without a boat. We had some kayaks and canoes and those worked very well, except for being kinda rough to get to some of the places. This year we're going back with just a kayak and float tubes so hopefully it works better


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Riparian Rambler said:


> Does not have much in the way of detail, may help get you around a bit.
> 
> http://www.aep.com/environment/conservation/recland/maps.aspx
> 
> Better choice go to: http://store.usgs.gov and download the Cumberland, OH and surrounding quads. The new ones (2011) have contours along with aerial photo overlay. You can turn off the the contours and aerial and the ponds jump out! the grid overlay can help determine coordinates to plug into GPS.


Truly awesome resource here. Thanks for the info!


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

Take the kayak you can always tie a rope to the kayak and pull it to the hidden ponds, if you feel up to it.


----------

